# Thoughts on Nature's Recipe dog food?



## lharvey713 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am currently feeding my golden puppy Nature's Recipe grain free chicken, sweet potato and pumpkin puppy formula. Is this healthy dog food for my puppy? And if not, can you recommend some other puppy foods for golden retriever puppies. Preferably something on the cheaper side since I am a college student with not a lot of money!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

lharvey713 said:


> I am currently feeding my golden puppy Nature's Recipe grain free chicken, sweet potato and pumpkin puppy formula. Is this healthy dog food for my puppy? And if not, can you recommend some other puppy foods for golden retriever puppies. Preferably something on the cheaper side since I am a college student with not a lot of money!


Here's what it says on dogfoodadvisor.com: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-recipe-grain-free/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Look at the ingredients. Third one listed is pea protein and there is also peas listed. Find the post on legumes in dog food and the possible deficiency of taurine that could lead to DCM. I would look for another food.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

gold4me said:


> Look at the ingredients. Third one listed is pea protein and there is also peas listed. Find the post on legumes in dog food and the possible deficiency of taurine that could lead to DCM. I would look for another food.


The legumes are so common in grain free foods. It makes me crazy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It makes me crazy too. It is a cheap way to produce food and our dogs pay for it. There are some good foods out there that don't use legumes. It just takes some searching.


----------



## joannabelle54 (Nov 25, 2017)

*Article for Ten Dry Dog Food Shopping Tips*

Attached is an article I saved for a friend about how to select a good quality dog food. It's from the Whole Dog Journal's latest..


----------

